# C DOC windows



## moessi91 (30. Nov 2011)

Hallo, 
ich versuche gerade eine DOC für C in Netbeans unter windows einzubinden. Dabei schreibt er mir zur Zeit (habe noch keine man gedownloaded oder sonstiges) dass er keine MAN im path findet. 
Also muss ich wohl die Man irgendwo herunterladen und dann den pfad setzen. Ich habe jetzt schon eine weile gegoogelt jedoch nichts gefunden. 
Könntet ihr mir vl helfen wo ich die MAN downloaden kann und wie der pfad heißen muss? 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Vincenz


----------



## XHelp (30. Nov 2011)

mit "man" bist du bei Windows falsch. Vermutlich hast du irgendwo eine Anleitung für nix-ähnliche Systeme gefunden. Du könntest natürlich MinGW installieren, aber da gibt es vermutlich auch andere Lösungen


----------



## moessi91 (5. Dez 2011)

nun ja mingw habe ich installiert und auch minsys es geht ja alles, ich versuche nur eine doc für c einzubinden in netbeans. Weil in netbeans steht wenn ich versuche eine Doc aufzurufen, dass die Path variable man nicht gefunden wurde.


----------

